# Your favourite Youtube Channels (Classical Music)



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Post here your favourite channels that post classical music, (alive or on sleep mode):

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6PTH_hUF75aCuZ6rfUkbcg





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9b_xTOzeCrvssBGta9XkBQ





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnRbiNGofUJscfZ1-HqYjHQ





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAJs1XzFPL3KYenilLBFBgg





These are about posting recordings, but you can also post about bloggers, reviewers, etc.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Hmm....not much enthusiasm...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevum said:


> Hmm....not much enthusiasm...


I was thinking the same, I must be fare, I only use you tube every now and then, not really a searcher.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Swoon over Joshua Bell lol, also watch Steven Isserlis as he's my favourite Cellist, Stephen Hough as he is soothing and a lot of symphonies!


----------



## GodotsArrived (Jan 12, 2017)

Nevum said:


> Hmm....not much enthusiasm...


Goodness, I am the reverse. While I rely on Radio and recordings for sheer listening, as a historical source I find youtube absolutely unrivalled. Where else, for instance, will you get an idea of Furtwangler's conducting style on the podium? On Saturday I found a 5 minute clip of Beethoven 9, BPO/Furtwangler on Hitler's birthday 1943 with Goebbels, Keitlel, Himmler and others clearly present as the camera panned the audience. As a source of documents of record, youtube is absolutely indispensable.


----------



## Suwannee Tim (Jun 6, 2010)

I use You Tube frequently to search for music, I don't consider myself enough of an expert to make recommendations but I am eager to see other's recommendations. Well, what the heck, from a naif here is a recommendation:


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Adgo is an excellent channel.

https://m.youtube.com/user/AntonioDGO


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

the only ones worth listening to music through are the ones that sync the scores up with the music

Gerubach (scrolling score, must take him a lot of effort)
olla-vogala
cmaj7
thomas ligre

a few others

and then theres this guy Samuel Andreyev who does some good lectures/analysis


----------



## MadMusicist (Jan 14, 2017)

UnsungMasterpieces has some really nice underappreciated pieces. WelleszCompany and Wellesz Theater have a good selection of modern music.


----------



## Suwannee Tim (Jun 6, 2010)

I am following this thread with keen interest. Sometimes threads take a bit of time to take off, this may be (I hope) one of them. I am very eager to listen to new things recommended by my betters and what better way than You Tube and other similar places. One thing, please, please post links.


----------



## Armanvd (Jan 17, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmkFVu0GsusIf_FQitiVuTg
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCr80-ipDpmxXprJ4Kcte2Vw
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsOvFiAws5ENZNs_mI34GnQ
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwFx3m4TtMD_97UceDPIthQ


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

I second previous suggestions olla-vogala cmaj7 and ADGO all great channels.

Also i would add fyrexianoff, all of the collectionCB channels: https://www.youtube.com/user/collectionCB2/channels

and for rare performances Helen and Herman in Lawrence : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBZqHm4vDC05Ov2qR-LavZA/videos

I also enjoy the following channels:

noochinator : https://www.youtube.com/user/noochinator/videos

noochinator2 : Large collection of episodes of radio show *"A Musical Offering" hosted by David Dubal* on this channel amongst other great stuff.https://www.youtube.com/user/noochinator2/videos

L'armata armonica: Outstanding channel! Spanish and Latin American musical heritage -and its interpreters.
https://www.youtube.com/user/MaxEstrecha/videos

Medtnaculus :
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5g-oLzgpp4Ygzj5J6SU04Q/videos

On The Top of Damavand for ever: Great channel!
https://www.youtube.com/user/PrincePhilippe1/videos

gullivior: 
https://www.youtube.com/user/gullivior/videos

WatchBlueSkies: https://www.youtube.com/user/WatchBlueSkies/videos

pianotreasures:
https://www.youtube.com/user/pianotreasures/videos


----------

